

Similar Hacker News Users: Building the Tool - riffer
http://www.bitcrumb.com/blog/0

======
inerte
I didn't get to see the tool. It found other HNers with similarities to an
user?

~~~
riffer
Yes. Based on the terminology users used, and the types of threads they
commented on, who else commented on those threads, etc.

There was a fair amount of discussion of the tool here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1046301>

~~~
inerte
Oooh more than 3 months ago. Wish I could have played it, people on the thread
had fun.

Anyway, congratulations on the execution. Now this submission which we're
having this conversation makes more sense :)

------
blitzo
You could also weigh on geo-detecting using google analytic api

